# Woody at 4 Months



## PurpleAnonymous (Oct 10, 2011)

Found a beautiful chair to put Woody on for a few photos. Snapped some shots in between coaxing him with treats, and him trying to find a way to jump off!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Woody is so cute. I just love his coat. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow Peter, what beautiful photos, and what a stunning model


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Amazing photos what a stunner!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Very nice piccies and Woody is so cute! Love the one with his little tongue poking out!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Peter I love the pic of Woody with his tongue out .. so cheeky .. what a gorgeous cockapoo


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful photos - Woody is gorgeous


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

What a beautiful boy! :love-eyes:


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Woody is super-cute, I love his coat. He looks like a gentle personality.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Great photos and what a lovely boy he is!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOOD GOD!!! that is adorable!!! I love the one with just the nose peeking over the chair! so adorable!


----------



## PurpleAnonymous (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks guys!



Mogdog said:


> Woody is super-cute, I love his coat. He looks like a gentle personality.


He is actually quite the rambunctious little biting/dashing/yapping machine when he gets into one of his moods.

But most of the time he is a little sweetheart. Giving me lots of kisses and wanting belly rubs.


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Great creative photography there, I'm always trying stuff like that!

He is gorgeous by the way.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

A sweetheart is exactly what I'd call him! Gorgeous!


----------



## Thom (Jan 12, 2012)

is he american? he is gorge!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg what a little cutie,he is absolutely beautiful!!! love the look on his face in the last pic xxx


----------



## PurpleAnonymous (Oct 10, 2011)

maplegum said:


> Great creative photography there, I'm always trying stuff like that!
> 
> He is gorgeous by the way.


Thanks, Maplegum! Would love to see your photos!



Thom said:


> is he american? he is gorge!


Yes, he's American Cocker x Mini Poodle.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Lovely photos!


----------



## Thom (Jan 12, 2012)

Aww i pick my american x mini next sat cnt wait hope he has a face similar 2 woody


----------



## PurpleAnonymous (Oct 10, 2011)

Thom said:


> Aww i pick my american x mini next sat cnt wait hope he has a face similar 2 woody


Nice! Enjoy playing with puppies! Please post pictures when you get your pup!


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

Aaahhh beautiful wish I could get some fab photo's of Monty - keep trying but not very successfully!!

Miranda&Monty


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a real cutie and the photos are brilliant, captures him so well.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Simply stunning :love-eyes:


----------

